# Coralife 6700K square pin (aqualight)



## Herpervet (Apr 9, 2008)

I am new to planted tanks but have been keeping reefs for years. We are starting with a 29 gallon tank. 3-4 inches of fluorite for substrate.

We have a 20 inch aqualight 96 watts with a 50/50 bulb intended for a reef. I need advice on a new bulb since it appears that this one may not be the best for vascular plant growth and/or it might promote algae growth.

What are my choices with the aqualight? I have only been able to find 6700K bulbs. Is this a reasonable starting point? 

Should I scrap the 20" fixture and bite the bullet and buy a 30 inch fixture? (I really don't want to spend more than I have to of course).

A totally separate question (and I will post it somewhere else if this is a problem):

I found some positive info on Seachem's flourish products. It sounds like they claim that there is no need to add phosphate and nitrate and they claim to have none in their products.

First question is: Do they work well?

Second: Where is the phospate and nitrogen coming from if they don't provide any?

One other detail: we will be using a left over co2 tank and solenoid valve with co2 running during the day. a KH/ph table to determine co2 level. I need a good bubble counter and diffusor (something short of an amano pollen tube but hey if it is THAT much better to justify the cost then so be it)

Your experience and wisdom is much appreciated.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

HELLO

first 6700k is the very acceptable. and 96 watts is a lot of light for a 29 gallon http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/science-aquatic-lighting/26955-color-temperature.html the stickeys talk a lot about colors for plants.

as far as seachem works but gets spendy.
their line also includes phosphate nitrogen, and potassium. http://www.seachem.com/products/planted.html to the left is all their plant products.


----------



## Herpervet (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply,

Don't know how I missed the fluorish nitrogen and phosphate. Do you have any products or diy recipes that are cheaper?

I am thinking I might suspend the light 6 to 8 inches above the tank and that will effectively reduce the light if you think this high wattage is asking for trouble. Or I could add some shade cloth over the glass I guess.

Will I have trouble with algae at this intensity if I don't so something to reduce it?

Do you have experience with this particular bulb? I learned quickly in the reef hobby that bulbs might claim a kelvin rating but in the end you just have to go by trial and error since the claimed rating is often WAY off and then throw in variations in how they each run on different ballasts and it is a real mess.

Anyway, if you have had good results with this bulb and fixture/ballast combo then that's good enough for me for now until I can form my own opionions based on experience.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

go to http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/ferts.html thier you can get ferts. 1 pound each of kh2po4 kno3 and csm+b will last well over a year for a 29g.

i use E.I. dosing also used to be called "pump and dump" http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/science-aquatic-fertilizing/
check thos stickeys out for fert regimens

one more this "CHUCK GADD calculator" google and you will find it i love this program its free and worth it

i have a old aqualight that was origanly used on saltwater its used abused and works great.

6700k plants like. its common/easy to get....looks yellow
i use 6700k and 10000k on my main tank. its 265 watts

i find name brand bulbs are brighter, close to their stated color and last longer(i dont change mine tell they burn out) and their out of my price range

my dream bulb is the ge9235k. only comes in 55watt straight pin


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

WOW i was distracted sorry hope its makes since


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Since you're going to have CO2 and dose ferts I think you'll be fine with your light. If you do suspend the light it will cut down the intensity some and will also help distribute the light to the ends of the tank so they won't be in heavy shadow. That will make it easier to grow what you like, where you like.


----------

